# Need for Speed Carbon - Online gegen (bestimmte) Freunde?



## Abz (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte mal ne Frage zum Multiplayer-Modus von Need for Speed Carbon auf dem PC (hab das Spiel noch nicht):

Kann ich online gegen Freunde spielen? Also ich weiß, dass das Spiel einen Online-Modus hat, jedoch habe ich keine Infos darüber gefunden, ob ich mich gezielt mit bestimmten Spielern verbinden kann.... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es keine Funktion á la "Freund einladen" wie bei Steamprodukten gibt, wie (bzw. überhaupt) wird das bei Need for Speed Carbon (gerne auch Info über Most Wanted) gelöst?

Bsp.: Ich möchte mit einem Kumpel der 30 km entfernt wohnt ein Rennen zu zweit fahren, ohne sonstige Mitspieler. Ist dies möglich und wie gehe ich hierzu vor?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## gamerunner (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab Carbon auch Zuhause ich kann das gerne mal für dich mit meinem Bro ausprobieren  hab die Funktion selber noch nicht benutzt


----------



## Abz (21. Februar 2010)

Wär extrem nett


----------



## Abz (21. Februar 2010)

Was mich noch dazu interessieren würde (falls du eh schon dabei bist) wäre, ob man die maximale Spieleranzahl wählen kann, d.h. ob man ausschließlich mit dem einen gewünschten Partner spielen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen dass andere Spieler einsteigen. Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. Februar 2010)

warum gerade carbon???

carbon ist grafisch und spielerisch nicht gerade soooo toll und den onlinemodus kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen!!!

kauft euch lieber nfs shift-das macht wesentlich mehr spass!!!

grüße HCE


----------



## Abz (22. Februar 2010)

Carbon (und Most Wanted) aus dem Grund, weil es meiner Meinung nach die besten NFS-Spiele sind, die noch auf dem Rechner meines Gegenübers laufen. Is mir schon klar dass Shift neuer und besser ist, aber erstens versuch ich gar nicht erst das technisch bei ihm zum laufen zu bekommen und zweitens ist es eher der Typ Arcade-Racer.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. Februar 2010)

na dann...

wie wärs mit gtr2 ^^

most wanted finde ich besser xD


----------

